# FS 55g & 15g tanks and tanks only



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Need the space in my garage. 

55g 48"x12" x 21 tall black silicon, mint condition, only a 2" scratch at the back I noticed. All tempered glass. - $40 REDUCED.

15g 24"x12 x 13" tall clear silicon - $20 OBO

15g 24"x12" x13" tall, clear silicon, minor crack to top plastic frame at corner - $15 OBO


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

15g tanks added


----------



## triballurker (Aug 5, 2010)

Pic of the 55 gallon please..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Standard tank. NO pic.

55g pending. OBO for the 15 gallons.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

55g available again. Now $40. Want this gone.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

55g pending "theseuspower" - interesting name


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O.K. 55g available again


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, bump for a great deal on the 55g!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

All tanks only. No canopies and light.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I can't believe the qustions I have to answer for a 55g tank @ $40. 

No delivery, no canopies included in price. 

Picture as shown but tank only. Canopies are not included in the $40. Could be added for $60 as pictured as I am still using them.

I think this is clear as mud. The only question that will be answered will be time and location for pick up .

OR it is going into storage or transformed into a coffee table or something.

Thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Amazing no one want a nice 55g for $40 ! B U M P


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great Tank, Saw it in person

Bump for a great deal and great person.

Why are you selling Gordon?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Set up a 150g and need the space to set up 2 discus breeding tank.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Location? Still available ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Located near Coquitlam Centre. All tanks still available. Will update when pending or sold. Generally will not hold for too long.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Hold for saturday afternoon ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O.K. which tank.

After Saturday 3:00pm, the 55 gallon will be turned into a coffee table c/w 55 gallon storage for my stash 

LOL, cost me probably more than $40 to buy 4 table legs


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

I wanted the 55 gal... i could get it sat morning!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OK. Looks like my 55g table legs have a taker.

The 15g are a bit low for table legs. Well, a couple of tatami ... thinking


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that a dealio? Whats your number at addy ? I'm swinging by on the lougheed on my way to seymour tomorrow.


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

I mean saturday*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nizzmo. Check you PM. It is a dealio.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Guys. Missed the chance 

Another creative project coming up for a 55g side table (no fish) 

15g turning into BNP breeding tanks. Found a spot above my 75g hybride discus sump. Gonna plumb the 15g with the 75g system. 

In the process, creating a spot for another 25g honeymoon suit for future dicus couple


----------

